# Fun with crypts



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Been meaning to get an nice midground plant for betta tank and ended up getting some nice looking crypts. Ended up getting waaaay more than i bargained for, and now I've got crypts in every water-holding, plant growing thing I have. At Holly's request, here's some pics (more to come when I can get some better lighting)


And a weeeeeee lil baby in a 1/4 cup bottle


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Greeeat! Love them!


----------



## smileeyes (Dec 17, 2011)

cool idea, very beautiful, I'd like to try it too!!!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

More pics...because moar is better 

one of my pet snails, Cadet

Dwarf lilly bulb looking lively. Might need more light though


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cadet! XD Love it!

Renoir is one lucky fish!


----------

